# Help me find this?



## Kat (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, so while I was trick or treating like the immature 15 year old I am, I heard this beautiful piano piece being played in the house I was currently at. It was really pwoerful and crescendoed, like

da, *da* _DA_ dada da *da* _*da*_ dada

What is this??? I've searched you tube and google but I cannot find it!!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Would you have any more pertinent clues so we might be able to help you in this?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a wild guess.






On second thought, that's da, *da* DA *dum* da *dum* da *dum*, so that can't be right.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there any chance of you making an audio file with you humming it?
This is like trying to find a piece of straw in a large stack of needles. It could be anything from Sibelius to Chirpy Chirpy Cheap Cheap.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I got lost somewhere in all the dada's.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Kat said:


> Okay, so while I was trick or treating like the immature 15 year old I am, I heard this beautiful piano piece being played in the house I was currently at. It was really pwoerful and crescendoed, like
> 
> da, *da* _DA_ dada da *da* _*da*_ dada
> 
> What is this??? I've searched you tube and google but I cannot find it!!


Maybe the beginning of Beethoven's Pathétique sonata?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Maybe the beginning of Beethoven's Pathétique sonata?


If it is, you are a God among Men.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Or perhaps-perhaps the Beethoven´s Appassionata 1st mov, here played by Richter


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Or perhaps-perhaps the Beethoven´s Appassionata 1st mov, here played by Richter


Or perhaps, it's Beethoven's first words.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Or perhaps, it's Beethoven's first words.


This post is pure gold.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> If it is, you are a God among Men.


It probably isn't, and no one is a God among men .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

This thread certainly puts a new meaning to the word "Dada-ism" .


----------

